# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  De Seda a Huevo - Vernet

## MM

Estoy dudando si adquirir o no este producto. ¿Puede alguien decirme que tal está? ¿Es el efecto realmente impactante?
Muchas gracias.
Enlace:
http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/689

----------


## ignoto

Es impactante, mucho, pero no es un juego de magia de cerca.
Mas bien de salón.

----------

